
Public safety radio systems decoding with GNU-radio OP25 project - wolframio
http://phasenoise.livejournal.com/4417.html
======
mynameislegion
Comparable equipment has traditionally cost in the 10s of thousands. Only in
the last two or three years has it been in the home hobbyist range.You don't
need a SDR anyways.. unless you want to monitor multiple frequencies at once
which is really the strong point of having a SDR in the first place. P25 isn't
very wide. If you have any old police scanner with access to the discriminator
output (or a "9600 baud" compatible Ham Radio that can reach the frequencies
you want) then you can plug a sound card into that and go from there. I
imagine it's even possible to define that as a source for the GNUradio
program.

